# Long-term Effects Of Inhaled Nicotine.



## Alex (1/8/14)

*Long-term effects of inhaled nicotine.*

*Authors*

Waldum HL, et al. Show all
*Journal*

Life Sci. 1996;58(16):1339-46.
*Affiliation*
*Abstract*

Tobacco smoking has been reported to be associated with increased risk of cardiovascular disease and cancer, particularly of the lungs. In spite of extensive research on the health effects of tobacco smoking, the substances in tobacco smoke exerting these negative health effects are not completely known. Nicotine is the substance giving the subjective pleasure of smoking as well as inducing addiction. For the first time we report the effect on the rat of long-term (two years) inhalation of nicotine. The rats breathed in a chamber with nicotine at a concentration giving twice the plasma concentration found in heavy smokers. Nicotine was given for 20 h a day, five days a week during a two-year period. We could not find any increase in mortality, in atherosclerosis or frequency of tumors in these rats compared with controls. Particularly, there was no microscopic or macroscopic lung tumors nor any increase in pulmonary neuroendocrine cells. Throughout the study, however, the body weight of the nicotine exposed rats was reduced as compared with controls. In conclusion, our study does not indicate any harmful effect of nicotine when given in its pure form by inhalation.
*PMID*

8614291 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]
Full text: Elsevier Science

*TL;DR*
Rats inhale nicotine for 20 hrs a day, five days a week during a two-year period; no harmful effects.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre (1/8/14)

This is great news, @Alex. Thank you very much.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (1/8/14)

Another great find, thanks @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rooigevaar (1/8/14)

Only 5 days a week. Imagine the withdrawal these rats were going through on weekends...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## vaalboy (1/8/14)

Thanks for this.

On a lighter note, looking at my ever increasing waistline makes me consider upping my nic levels from 12mg to 24mg

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## johan (1/8/14)

vaalboy said:


> Thanks for this.
> 
> On a lighter note, looking at my ever increasing waistline makes me consider upping my nic levels from 12mg to 24mg


 
Yea ... and according to the paper only nic for 5 days/week

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## hands (1/8/14)

this is good news. i which we could fast forward some research on ecigs so we can get the long term use effects sooner.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matuka (1/8/14)

Very good news! I can go back to 36mg nic juice now...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (1/8/14)

Great find @Alex , thanks

What's good for the rat is good for us!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (1/8/14)

vaalboy said:


> Thanks for this.
> 
> On a lighter note, looking at my ever increasing waistline makes me consider upping my nic levels from 12mg to 24mg


Banting for you friend!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RATZ (1/8/14)

Silver said:


> Great find @Alex , thanks
> 
> What's good for the rat is good for us!


 
I agree with this statement

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (1/8/14)

just don't men men men mention the stu stu stu stuter

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## M4dm0nk3y (1/8/14)

Great find! Thanks @Alex 

I also read and found your post about formaldehyde as a by-product of vaping really interesting - it's probably the only substance formed we inhale as vapers that make me a bit uncomfortable at this stage 

Now if only someone could make a low powered and compact nebulizer

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

